# NOOB question



## Kevtheirish (Jun 12, 2005)

Is there a better way to control Algae? I have reocurring problems w/ black slime alge (currently treating w/ Chem Clean) and green Algae. but it seems as if now the green alge is in the water as opposed to on the glass. Have been told to "scrape" the algae off the glass. I am running a 55 gal tank w/ a Merlin plus 60 bio filter (http://www.redseafish.com/Product.asp?dir=y&catID=100&subID=46&proID=186) powered by a PH301 powerhead and 10K lighting. Also it seems as if my water is not as clean as it should be... a little sediment floating around in it. an suggestions for that as well?
Have only have fish in the tank fo a little over 6 weeks, but had the tank set up for about a month and a half before that with live rock and the filter running.
Thanx in advance
:edit: just thought of one more thing.. i leave the lights on all the time should i be turning them off and how often?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ay-yi-yi!!!

Of COURSE you should be turning the lights off. Every night, in fact. Only leave the lights on about 11 hours a day.

Well, that explains why you're having so many problems. 
Let there be..NIGHT !

Once the lights are running the way they're supposed to, the algae should die back quite nicely.


----------



## Kevtheirish (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanx  Didn't know, was told to leave them on... never really understood why. Can i leave the lights on less than 11 hours? FO tank so far, I work 4 days/week 12+ hr days was wonder if i could just leave the lights on when I'm home/not sleeping


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Algae is related to nutrients, photoperiod, and circulation. Lights should be on about 8-10 hours per day... and you may want to think about replacing your biofilter with a skimmer. Skimmers take out nitrates, which is the cause of a lot of algae problems. Also RO/DI water is definately better than tap water. Tap water usually has phosphates, silica, etc in it, making it a breeding ground for algae.


----------



## Kevtheirish (Jun 12, 2005)

what about ADDING a skimmer instead of replacing.. is that too much (if such a thing) filtration?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

poor some chemiclean in the tank may help


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the filter you have now is probably just trapping nitrates... which in turn is fertilizer for your algae. Protien skimmers remove detritus from the water completely instead of keeping it in the water like filters do... you can tell they are working by the amount of skimmate you find in the collection cup on top... that is all the stuff that is worked out of the water via bubbles


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Adding a skimmer would be great.
Adding algicide would not be great, since it would wreak havoc on your live rock, and the dead algae would only rot and make a mess.
Pretty much no such thing as too much filtration.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cover the tank and keep the lights off for 3-4 days. (Keep feeding though.) 
Remove cover and there you go.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

think of fish as people they need sleep too, try to simulate the day night cycle and have 10 - 14 hours of light a day


----------

